# [Q] Alcatel One Touch M'Pop (OT-5020) Original/stock firmware/rom?



## JeTsToNe (Jun 21, 2013)

Can someone please help me find The original firmware (stock rom) for Alcatel One Touch M'Pop (or OT-5020)?
I searched google dozens of times but in vain, can somebody please help me in that?


----------



## echoffs (Jun 25, 2013)

hxxp://uploadedDOTnet/file/rh8ehwqt

In the zip file there is "factory_NON_modified_recovery_Alcatel_5020X.img"
That is what you search i beleive ?


----------



## Saquib189 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Root alcatel one touch 5020d*

Hi the link you provide not working and I want to root my mobile.


----------



## ktubzz (Aug 9, 2013)

*Firmware Update for M'pop (5021e)*

Do you have any custom roms or anything that is build for m'pop i want to customize it but i still dont konw how to


----------



## JeTsToNe (Nov 16, 2013)

I was trying to flash a custom ROM when I formatted /system by mistake, now no stock rom, and I got a bootloop.


----------



## xiloca (Dec 1, 2013)

*Alcatel OT bricked*



JeTsToNe said:


> I was trying to flash a custom ROM when I formatted /system by mistake, now no stock rom, and I got a bootloop.

Click to collapse



Hi I had a similar problem withan Orange Kivo = Alcatel ot 5020D (I suppose ) .
I have followed a Tuto from Taringa net and now I Have an Alcatel 5020A .... But it runs perfectly.
If you find it useful I wrote a little bit what is needed and how should be used.
Obviously I am not an expert and it is your decission to follow the way...
Sorry for my english
Sorry I can not include links, If you stilll need it I can send It


----------



## kirtikranpara (Dec 12, 2013)

xiloca said:


> Hi I had a similar problem withan Orange Kivo = Alcatel ot 5020D (I suppose ) .
> I have followed a Tuto from Taringa net and now I Have an Alcatel 5020A .... But it runs perfectly.
> If you find it useful I wrote a little bit what is needed and how should be used.
> Obviously I am not an expert and it is your decission to follow the way...
> ...

Click to collapse



i need that rom please help me

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




Saquib189 said:


> Hi the link you provide not working and I want to root my mobile.

Click to collapse



i successfully rooted my device with "VROOT" SO use it just google it
or go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2442512


----------



## kirtikranpara (Dec 25, 2013)

*i found one link on net but still not tried!!!*

hey there is one link of stock rom which is i found on some search but still i have not try it or not use it so you can try your self and give feedback to other


----------



## updown69 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can somebody give a link for stock rom for Alcatel one touch 5020d?

Sent from my iBall Slide 6318i using xda app-developers app


----------



## bruhja (Aug 3, 2014)

*Alcatel rom downloader*

Alcatel has a PC utility do download updates. its called "One Touch Upgrade".

I used this about 3 times after rooting methods took a turn for the worse.
It re-flashes the firmware on the fly from Alcatel's servers.

http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/support/download/one_touch_mpop.html


----------



## rickyallenarnold (Oct 5, 2014)

*5020t*



xiloca said:


> Hi I had a similar problem withan Orange Kivo = Alcatel ot 5020D (I suppose ) .
> I have followed a Tuto from Taringa net and now I Have an Alcatel 5020A .... But it runs perfectly.
> If you find it useful I wrote a little bit what is needed and how should be used.
> Obviously I am not an expert and it is your decission to follow the way...
> ...

Click to collapse





    Does it wirk for 5020t


----------



## El_Dark (Oct 27, 2014)

bruhja said:


> Alcatel has a PC utility do download updates. its called "One Touch Upgrade".
> 
> I used this about 3 times after rooting methods took a turn for the worse.
> It re-flashes the firmware on the fly from Alcatel's servers.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe one can fetch the FW from a temp folder.. Just a thought


----------



## bruhja (Oct 29, 2014)

El_Dark said:


> Maybe one can fetch the FW from a temp folder.. Just a thought

Click to collapse



I looked in the folders it's encrypted into many locations throughout the programs folder system. Its a little beyond me.


----------

